# Cage Gladiators



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Wouldnt mind goin to this, anyone goin:

CAGE GLADIATORS IV - PREPARE FOR GLORY

SUNDAY 5TH AUGUST 2007 AT THE LIVERPOOL OLYMPIA.

LATEST FIGHT CARD:

TOM BLACKLEDGE V PRZEMYSLAW MYSIALA



*
JASON TAN* V ALEXANDRE IZIDRO 73KG

VAUGHN HARVEY V FREDERIC FERNANDEZ 66KG

PAUL KELLY V JORDAN JAMES 77KG

MARK SCANLON V JAMES WATKINS 77KG

*JAY GLADDEN* V GRAHAN LECK 77KG

DARREN SPENCER V KEIRON McENTEE 77KG

*TOM BAXTER* V ASHLEY SMITH 70KG

*PAUL SASS* V DAVID JOHNSON 70KG

*RICHIE DOWNES* V ROB SINCLAIR 71.5KG

*JAY MANNING* V JOE WHELAN


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmm, I'm not sure I'd pay a shit load of money, cause I'd only be going to see Jason. Wait no, I'm sure Jay Gladden goes Next Gen too?

Edit:

I wanna see Jason Tan though cause the only time I saw him was UFC 72, and from what I've heard he's a lot lot better than he was at Victory. But I mean come on, he lost by KO yet he got STRAIGHT back up. From my knowledge, that's not KO, no? I've seen the video of his other Cage Gladiators and he ****ing battered that Dutch fella everywhere.

So yeah I might go, if someone's offering a lift like


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Me and a few others are planning on goin, no lifts for you tho, you can Jog there...the cardio will do you good


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

It's in West Derby, so I'll get my mum to drop me off if I do plan on going.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Got my ticket yesterday woo hoo, should be good starts about 6pm i think see ya there!!!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

6:30 doors mate, getting my ticket off Jason tomorrow


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice dont forget your T- Shirt!!! i wore mine to the ASDA last night, big night out getting the late night shoppers involved in mma


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Ahaha boss mate, I wore mine in next gen this morning so hopefully they'll all check it out


----------

